# Brandungs- und Karpfenbleie selbst gießen



## BeatleB84 (25. Januar 2011)

Grüßt euch!

Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habe ich, zusammen mit nem Kumpel, bei mir im Keller gesessen, Bier getrunken und gefachsimpelt|rolleyes. Wie es so war hats nicht lange gedauert, bis wir aufs ANGELN zu sprechen kamen. Eines unserer Themen war der hohe Bleiverschleiß hier bei uns in der Elbe. Denn Mutter Elbe behält sich gern und oft mal bissl Angelzeug. 
Kumpel fragte mich, wie ich es denn mit den Bleien handhabe. Ich erklärte Ihm alles, zeigte meine "Bastelvorrichtung" und er war hell auf begeistert. Also hab ich mich nun entschlossen, euch das ganze mal zu zeigen, damit auch Ihr bissl Geld sparen könnt.:q


*Grunduntensilien: Holz, 44mm Lochstichsäge, Schrauben, alte Teelichter, Schraubendreher, Messingöse oder Kupferkabel, Wirbel, Bohrmaschine, 11,5er Holzbohrer*


*1. Man säge sich eine Holzplatte in der Stärke der später zu verwendenden Teelichter zurecht!*











*2. Nun bohrt/ sägt man mit der Lochstichsäge die gewünschte (in meinem Fall 4) Anzahl von Löchern in diese Platte!* *(Lochstichsäge entsprechend des Durchmessers des Teelichtes)*










*3. Nun sägt mein sich eine weitere Holzplatte (Stärke ist egal) als Bodenplatte in der selben Größe wie die erste zurecht!*






*4. Dies verschraubt man dann mit der Lochplatte!*






*5. Als nächstes bereitet man das Teelicht vor (Wirbel auf Messingöse, 2 kleine Löcher ins Teelicht, Messingöse hineinstecken).*










*6. Als kleine Aussparung für die Öse im Holz bohrt man sich mit dem Holzbohrer ein Halbloch.*






*7. Wie man erkennen kann, passt das Teelicht samt Öse gut in den "Gießkasten".*






*8. Nun schmilzt man sein Blei (nur im Freien oder gut belüfteten Räumen) und gießt es in die Formen.** Ich schmelze mein Blei in einer alten Soßenkelle auf nem Gaskocher. Geht eigentlich recht schnell.*







*9. Nach etwa 20 Minuten sind die Formen ausgekühlt und man kann die Bleie aus den Teelichtern nehmen. Die Reste der Teelichter kommen einfach in den gelben Sack.*






*10. Ich hab im Keller ne kleine Feinmechanikerwaage. Mit dieser wiege ich danach meine Bleie ab und stanze mir die genaue Grammzahl hinein. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie voll man die Teelichter füllt. In der Regel kommen dann Gewichte zwischen 120g und 180g zustande. Mit etwas Übung, paar mal gießen und wiegen weis man in etwa, wie voll ein Teelicht sein muss, damit ein 120g oder 180g Bleigewicht herauskommt.*
















Ich hoffe doch, meine kleine Bastelanleitung gefällt euch und regt zum nachmachen an. Für eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge habe ich jederzeit ein offenes Ohr!
Meine Bastelthemen demnächst (wird allerdings noch ne Weile dauern, bis ich ne Anleitung online stelle):
     - Bleigussformen aus Brandschottmasse
     - Karpfenbleie tarnen
     - Selbstherstellung von Krautbleien und tarn LeadCore

PS: Meine original "Gießvorrichtung" ist natürlich besser verarbeitet. Aber ich denke man kann auch bei dieser schiefen Bauweise erkennen, was zu tun ist! :vik:


----------



## stefano89 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungs- und Karpfenbleie selbst gießen*

Echt ne nette Anleitung :-D
Eine Frage: wozu der Aufwand mit dem Holz? Gieß doch einfach in die Teelichtformen und fertig, erkenne keinen tieferen Sinn darin. Würde mich interessieren...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## BeatleB84 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungs- und Karpfenbleie selbst gießen*

Hab gewusst, dass die Frage kommen wird!

Also: Wenn man die Löcher für die Messingösen sticht und später dann das Blei hineingießt, kann es passieren (mir jedenfalls schon öfter), dass Blei durch die Löcher aus dem Teelicht fließt. Durch diese Form wird das Teelicht an die Holzwand gedrückt und somit das Herauslaufen verhindert. Habs auch schon mit abdichten durch Brandschottmasse versucht. Ist auf Dauer aber zu aufwendig und kostspielig!


----------

